# Perdomo Slow Aged 826 Glorioso Maduro Cigar Review - Very good budget friendly smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

One of the best sub $2.00 sticks on the market. Good construction, good draw, good flavor & tons of smoke. Even better with a little rest.

Read the full review here: Perdomo Slow Aged 826 Glorioso Maduro Cigar Review - Very good budget friendly smoke


----------

